# Filing short lengths



## deverett (Jun 4, 2010)

This is probably old hat to many, but it may help out some. I learned the hard way after putting many bits into the scrap bin.

When filing short lengths, for those not too good with a file what tends to happen is that the file dips at the start and end of the stroke, so instead of having a nice flat surface, you end up with a nice curved surface.

To reduce this curvature, put a piece of like metal in front of and behind the piece needing to be filed. You may still have the dip at the start and end of the filing strokes, but the object that you want level stands a much better chance of turning out so and the curvature is now on the waste bits at each end of the stroke.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## lordedmond (Jun 4, 2010)

another tip ensure that your vice jaws are level with your elbow when your arm is bent

makes for better control


----------



## Maryak (Jun 4, 2010)

A couple more tips 

Use a file of a size appropriate to the job - short lengths are better with a short file and short strokes. Also for short lengths, keep your weight with your free hand over the work - don't hold each end of the file.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 4, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> A couple more tips
> 
> Use a file of a size appropriate to the job - short lengths are better with a short file and short strokes. Also for short lengths, keep your weight with your free hand over the work - don't hold each end of the file.
> 
> ...



Bob,

Please elaborate on what you mean by keeping your weight with your free hand over the work. I'm a little thick headed this morning.

SAM


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jun 4, 2010)

For small pieces, I lay the file on the bench and move the piece with my fingers. For very fine finish, a few drops of wd-40, kerosene, or turpentine on the face of the file floats the workpiece slightly and keeps the filings from clogging and marking the face of the piece. Works best if you are starting with a nearly flat face. Otherwise you may need to fashion a holder that slides on the bench top and keeps the face parallel with the file face.

If this is to confusing, I can post pics.

Jerry


----------



## Maryak (Jun 4, 2010)

Sam,

I had difficulty putting it into words as it was - sorry.

I will get a mate to take some photos next week showing the different ways I use to keep the weight on the file and over the work.

I don't have files, vice etc at home, (mainly because it increases the range of possible honey do's ;D).

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 5, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Sam,
> 
> I had difficulty putting it into words as it was - sorry.
> 
> ...



Bob,
That would be great. I always look forward to learning new skill. I have been doing a lot of filing on the small pieces of my beam engine. Anything I can learn that improves the quality of my work is appreciated.
SAM


----------



## Maryak (Jun 25, 2010)

Sam,

Sorry for the delay in providing photos of file holding for short lengths but here they are at last.

Small file - light cuts. The thumb provides the weight, the fingers act as a guide.







Small file heavier cuts. The knuckles provide the weight.






Similarly with a larger file - In all - take short strokes to reduce the chances of the file rocking. IMHO filing is hand precision work and is not for removing large lumps of metal. To remove large lumps by hand a hacksaw or a hammer and chisel are used.











Hope this helps

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 25, 2010)

Bob,

Thank you for the photos.

I now understand the technique.

SAM


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 25, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Also for short lengths, keep your weight with your free hand over the work - don't hold each end of the file.
> Bob



I always hold both ends of the file. Both elbows free, hands in the same plane, and file only on the 
stroke away from you. We do things differently, and I don't mean Bob is wrong! It's the way I was 
taught.

Dean


----------



## Maryak (Jun 25, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I always hold both ends of the file. Both elbows free, hands in the same plane, and file only on the
> stroke away from you. We do things differently, and I don't mean Bob is wrong! It's the way I was
> taught.
> 
> Dean



Different strokes for different folks........... ;D Now Sam has 2 decidedly different options to find which one works better for him.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

